# Tuna burgers on my new weber 22.5 kettle



## welshrarebit (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm stocking up on fish at the fish market that I work at because there is a huge amount of triathletes in town for next week's Ironman race and I'm weighing a bunch of ahis and I notice the fisherman keeps moving some fish around looking for the tunas he is selling me. I ask him what else he has in his cooler, I'm hoping for a snapper or mon chong, and he says he has some akus in there and asks if I want any... I say heck ya and I grab two.













004.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 2, 2014






I then cut them up and add onions, green onions, soy sauce, red chilli flakes, sesame oit, sesame seeds and Hawaiian rock salt. 













006.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 2, 2014






I let that marinate for an hour and into the food processor.













007.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 2, 2014






15 seconds later... TUNA BURGERS!!!













008.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 2, 2014






I'll be starting the charcoal up in an hour...


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, I gotta see this.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Will be looking for the final pics!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 2, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds tasty! Will be looking for the final pics!



I was gonna try and do your smoked chicken thigh enchiladas but that might be tomorrow's smoke... 

I'm lighting up the charcoal now! I'm not gonna smoke them it'll be a straight, hot and fast sear. I'm gonna shoot for medium rare.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I was gonna try and do your smoked chicken thigh enchiladas but that might be tomorrow's smoke...
> 
> I'm lighting up the charcoal now! I'm not gonna smoke them it'll be a straight, hot and fast sear. I'm gonna shoot for medium rare.



Just ate the last of those enchiladas last night! Made chicken stock from the bones. Had several meals of chicken soup. Took three cups of stock today and made tomato soup with some of our fresh garden tomatoes. Getting lots of use out of those thighs!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

Because this was my first smoke in my 22.5 kettle I filled up the charcoal basket to season it for an hour. When I gave my old 22.5 kettle to a friend; he just got married, bought a house, and he's expecting his first kid next month , I gave him one of my weber charcoal baskets so instead of using those I used the charcoal basket from my mini. I did put some smoke wood in even though I was only gonna have the burgers on for less than ten minutes. 













002.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 3, 2014






Burgers going on...













003.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 3, 2014






Here is my dinner: grilled tuna burger, wasabi mayo, tomato slice, daikon (white radish) sprouts and a toasted Portuguese sweet bread hamburger bun! I wouldn't recommend putting onions on this as there is more than enough in the patty itself.













004.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 3, 2014






Money shot:













005.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 3, 2014






What would I do different? Absolutely nothing! I NAILED this one!!!!! There wasn't much of a smoke flavor but there was a hint of it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Nice smoke! Watercress would be nice on there!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks fantastic! Nice smoke! Watercress would be nice on there!



I found it interesting that between the four of us here we all ate them differently. My wife had hers on a salad and my the two kids I still have here had burgers with different toppings.

This recipe could easily be turned into a gluten free burger by switching out the soy sauce for tamari and then lettuce wrap it...

I've had other fish that were given to me in the past...

Opelu::













145.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Sep 26, 2014






Mon Chong:













187.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 3, 2014







I was also given the "king" of Hawaiian fish once: Moi! This fish is so good that in old Hawaii only the king was allowed to eat it! Anyone else caught eating it was executed!!! Unfortunately, my wife and kids ate it all before I got home from my PM job... :icon_cry:


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 3, 2014)

Now how delicious THAT looks indeed!

What a luscious, gorgeous, healthful, and wonderfully prepared and tasty "burger" of sorts you have brought us, and well!

That just looks WON-DER-FUL!

Great job!

Cheers!- Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 3, 2014)

I rarely eat cooked tuna (just can't have enough tuna carpaccio or sushi) but your burger looks awesome. Might cook some tonight.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> I rarely eat cooked tuna (just can't have enough tuna carpaccio or sushi) but your burger looks awesome. Might cook some tonight.



The only tuna that I would cook more than that is a tombo (albacore). Our tombo season is over here; I haven't seen one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.



Thank you!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 3, 2014)

As promised....just tried the idea. Was delicious. Something about mixing it at moelcular level (exagerating ofcourse) with onions and spices makes it better than seared tuna steak. Mine was yellowfin  (frozen - like to keep a stash in the freezer). Appreciate the tip.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> As promised....just tried the idea. Was delicious. Something about mixing it at moelcular level (exagerating ofcourse) with onions and spices makes it better than seared tuna steak. Mine was yellowfin  (frozen - like to keep a stash in the freezer). Appreciate the tip.



Yup! Good stuff...


----------

